# hot



## AnthonyBCN

Hello all.
Can you help me please? How is 'hot' in Russian leanguage in there:

Are you going anywhere *hot* this summer?

Thanks.


----------



## Sonnia

может быть "тёплые края"


----------



## dec-sev

Ты поедешь этим летом куда-нибудь, где жарко?


----------



## cyanista

В наших "северных" широтах часто говорят "на юг" или даже "на юга".


----------



## ExMax

I can propose that we need to hear an opinion of native English speakers concerning our initial phrase


----------



## Q-cumber

ExMax said:


> I can propose that we need to hear an opinion of native English speakers concerning our initial phrase



I'm not a NES, but I think there's nothing wrong with the phrase. 

"Тёплые края" is fine, I think.


----------



## sokol

Well, the English phrase certainly is grammatically correct, if anything it could be unusual idiomatically, or at least I guess it wouldn't be typical for Australians to talk like that (as they live in a hot place themselves ...).
Further I think that at least some English native speakers would rather say "go south" than "go anywhere hot"; however that's just my opinion as a non-native speaker who mainly is exposed to British English. 

But basically I think the English phrase is okay.
(And anyway, the meaning is clear.)


----------



## dec-sev

q-cumber said:


> "Тёплые края" is fine, i think.



Ты поедешь в теплые края этим летом? 



> further i think that at least some english native speakers would rather say "go south" than "go anywhere hot";



Интересно, что в таком случае говорят в Австралии?



> В наших "северных" широтах часто говорят "на юг" или даже "на юга"



Думаю, что это наиболее приемлимый вариант, при условии, что говорящий находится в наших северных широтах  
Если ты живешь в Севастополе, то южнее только Ялта, а там уж и Турция не за горами


----------



## Panda Nocta

cyanista said:


> В наших "северных" широтах часто говорят "на юг" или даже "на юга".


Я тоже так говорю.


----------



## Sonnia

Когда речь идёт об отдыхе за рубежом частенько говорят "на море", "на острова". Можно сказать "пляжный отдых", но это будет носить несколько "журналистский" характер. Ещё мне нравится вариант "на юга".


----------



## sokol

dec-sev said:


> sokol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at least I guess it wouldn't be typical for Australians to talk like that (as they live in a hot place themselves ...).
> Further I think that at least some English native speakers would rather say "go south" than "go anywhere hot"; however that's just my opinion as a non-native speaker who mainly is exposed to British English.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> Интересно, что в таком случае говорят в Австралии?
Click to expand...

Я сам исправить: это не правда, что я написал.
Go south (also here) - in American English this means "to go downhill, go bad".
Go *down *south - *this *now can mean "go somewhere hot", it seems.

I am very sorry for the confusion - to atone for that I've opened a thread in English Only concerning this topic:
 going anywhere hot/go down south
Hopefully good answers will come in.


----------



## palomnik

It does sound a bit strange to me to say "are you going anywhere hot this summer?"  I would expect "warm" instead of "hot" in this context, if we're talking about the weather. "Hot" sounds uncomfortable to me.

Anthony, do you mean "hot" as in "popular"?


----------



## ExMax

sokol said:


> But basically I think the English phrase is okay.
> (And anyway, the meaning is clear.)


Absolutely. 
I thought that "to go somewhere hot" is a set expression, and "to go anywhere hot" is not so typical. Thank you.


----------



## sokol

palomnik said:


> It does sound a bit strange to me to say "are you going anywhere hot this summer?"  I would expect "warm" instead of "hot" in this context, if we're talking about the weather. "Hot" sounds uncomfortable to me.
> 
> Anthony, do you mean *"hot" as in "popular"?*


Interesting suggestion - that would be something entirely different then.

By the way, on the English Only thread native speakers also suggested rather "warm" than "hot", for a sunny place in the south. "Hot = popular" now would be something different.
And there was also agreement that someone living in a hot place already would not claim to go "somewhere warm", as I suspected.


----------



## Art-Jocelyn

Personally, when I saw the phrase in question, I thought it meant popular. So then the translation would be "клёвый", "крутой": "Ты поедешь в какое-нибудь клёвое место летом?" Or else it could be translated as "модный": "модное место". The first variant would be slang, the second one just the literal translation of "popular".


----------



## ExMax

"Клёвый" or "крутой" corresponds to informal word "cool". 
"Модное место" is "a fashionable place"... "Hot"? Yeah, perhaps... 
We can say "hot place" for any potentially dangerous place. 
We can say "hot place" if a scandal is possible here ("Здесь становится горячо").


----------



## Sonnia

Я думаю, что AnthonyBCN нужно дать контекст к этому предложению, потому что слово hot имеет очень много значений.


----------



## mrayp

It sounds normal to me, and I would normally read this as hot = жарко. I would only read it as "a popular place"  in context. People don't use this word in the latter meaning as much as you might think, unless they're Paris Hilton.


----------



## dec-sev

sokol said:


> Я сам исправитьлю: это не правда  неверно, что я написал.


По-моему лучше так: Я сам исправлю. То, что я написал, неверно.

As far as I understood it from the English thread, in the US they don’t use directions, but the words that characterize temperature or weather  in the situations like the one we are discussing now:



brian8733 said:


> In New Orleans, for example, we have deadly summers, so it's not uncommon to hear people say they want to go somewhere cool, e.g. in the mountains, for summer. In Chicago, we have deadly winters, so it's not uncommon to hear people say they want to go somewhere warm, e.g. to the beach in Florida/California, for part of winter (when it's warm by the beach but still cold in Chicago).





teksch said:


> To go down south indicates a direction but it doesn't particularly carry the sense of a vacation.


I think we used _поехать на юг_ (and it was clear that you were going to Crimea or Caucasus) as in the USSR  we didn’t have much choice in respect of summer holidays.
_Поехать на юг_ had a sense of vacation equally as _поехать на север _was strongly associated with _поехать на заработки_. 
Buy the way, being a student, I once spent my holidays in Saint-Petersburg and although it was in winter and it was rather cold, the holidays turned out to be hot, I mean cool


----------



## Q-cumber

dec-sev said:


> Ты поедешь в теплые края этим летом?



Пожалуй, поеду.   Только "этим" я бы опустил. Просто - "летом".




> Мэр сказала: «Поеду на море, в теплые края». ...





> Поеду в теплые края за границу. Видимо, в Эмираты.





> Я думала, мы с тобой поедем в теплые края!





> Наступают теплые деньки, и с нетерпением ждешь того момента, когда сядешь в поезд до Евпатории или Симферополя и поедешь в эти теплые края. ...





> Вы говорите, как моя внучка: "Бабушка, ну когда мы поедем в теплые края?"





> "Если поеду, то на море в теплые края", – кратко обрисовал свой новогодний маршрут градоначальник.



Звучит весьма органично...


----------



## dec-sev

q-cumber said:


> Звучит весьма органично...


Наверное да. Не буду спорить. Возможно это только у меня теплые края ассоциируются с журавлиным клином, летящим в сторону Стамбула, а никак не с самолетом туристов из Таганрога с тем же местом назначения


----------



## Q-cumber

dec-sev said:


> Наверное да. Не буду спорить. Возможно это только у меня теплые края ассоциируются с журавлиным клином, летящим в сторону Стамбула, а никак не с самолетом туристов из Таганрога с тем же местом назначения



Ну, если Ваше ПМЖ - Севастополь, меня это нисколько не удивляет.


----------



## dec-sev

> Я думаю, что AnthonyBCN нужно дать контекст к этому предложению, потому что слово hot имеет очень много значений.



И не только поэтому. Многое зависит, от того где (в какой стране находится говорящий). 
Я  спросил у одной моей знакомой, жительницы Мадрида, что она думает по поводу фразы «want to go somewhere warm» и что  они (испанцы) говорят в таких случаях. Ответ был такой: «Efectivamente, en la mayoría de España hace calor en verano, así que no buscamos más » -- В большинстве Испании летом жарко, так что больше (жары/тепла) и не надо.



Q-cumber said:


> Ну, если Ваше ПМЖ - Севастополь, меня это нисколько не удивляет.



В советские времена была шутка: жизнь тебе дана один раз, и прожить её нужно в Крыму, чтобы потом не было мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы


----------

